

Apple iPhone launch 2007: 'We invented multi-touch.' - nailer
http://www.businessinsider.com/and-boy-have-we-patented-it-2010-3

======
zephjc
1996? huh?

~~~
nailer
Sorry, went for an eye test yesterday, had a blast of air shot at my eyeball,
and have had a thumping headache for the last two days. 2007 it is.

